# Zoe and Molly kidded!



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

Zoe kidded on Tuesday 3/30 day 153 with twins, the first, a buckling coming at 2:08 am and the second, a doeling within 15 minutes. 
She had a very smooth delivery with no issues. Just like last year, which was her first time, she is being a wonderful mother.[attachment=2:22ggvz90]tn_HPIM4637a.jpg[/attachment:22ggvz90][attachment=3:22ggvz90]tn_HPIM4648a.jpg[/attachment:22ggvz90][attachment=4:22ggvz90]tn_HPIM4644a.jpg[/attachment:22ggvz90]

Molly kidded on Wednesday 3/31 day 154 with a single doeling at 6:35 am. It was slightly hard for her delivering, but once one leg and the head was out, and the mouth cleared, I continued assisting minimally to pull the girl out. Molly is a screamer compared to Zoe, so her giving birth, sounds more intense/dramatic. Molly is also a good mother and immediately looks for her baby after birth. I just had a feeling and hoped she would have a girl, I am so pleased. Molly did an awesome job raising her two boys last year, and I felt she deserved a break from boys. I can tell, as she was checking her out, that she is delighted to have a girl.[attachment=1:22ggvz90]tn_HPIM4642a.jpg[/attachment:22ggvz90][attachment=0:22ggvz90]tn_HPIM4652a.jpg[/attachment:22ggvz90]


----------



## fiberchick04 (Mar 8, 2010)

Congrats!!! They are sooo cute! I just absolutely love the colors!!! :lovey:


----------



## loveallgoats (Jan 29, 2009)

So cute congrats!


----------



## DebMc (Dec 11, 2009)

Aw! They're adorable! Congrats! :balloons: 

Deb Mc


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

Thank you all.


fiberchick04 said:


> I just absolutely love the colors!!!


I never even thought of a light brown one as a possible color from Zoe, so I am very pleased, and blue eyes to boot.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

COngrats.....they are adorable.... :greengrin:


----------



## fiberchick04 (Mar 8, 2010)

I am so jealous of that brown. I am trying to get brown and like a liver red both in my herd. Of course black and white are the most common, lol but I'm hoping to find some with brown or develop it in my herd. We will see.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oh they are just to cute! I love fiber kids they just look so cute when born (ok I do say that about every breed dont I?? haha but its true each breed is so unique in why I think they are cute)


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

Thank you Pam and Stacey!


StaceyRoop said:


> I love fiber kids they just look so cute when born (ok I do say that about every breed dont I?? haha but its true each breed is so unique in why I think they are cute)


 Yep, each type/breed is unique, and I find myself ooowing and awwwing over the differences that make each one special.



fiberchick04 said:


> I am trying to get brown and like a liver red both in my herd.


 I read something in passing recently about red ones and I'll probably look into those too-just can't let DH know. :wink:


----------



## farmgirl42 (Jan 3, 2010)

Congratulations on your adorable kids!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Thank you Pam and Stacey!


 Your very welcome... :wink: :greengrin:


----------



## fiberchick04 (Mar 8, 2010)

> I read something in passing recently about red ones and I'll probably look into those too-just can't let DH know.


I am getting a liver red buck and I have some red does, I hope to expand the redness. I am excited to bring him home. He is just gorgeous. He is liver red bezoar color, so he has like a black neck collar and face but a liver red body. something like this










of course way different horns, but you get the picture


----------

